# Drop everyting and move to Germany: Stuttgart or Frankfurt?



## Fabrix

Hello ladies & gentlemen!
This is my first post here, so let me briefly introduce myself.
I'm italian, 24, just graduated with highest honorns in business administration, working since 7 months in Italy for a leading consulting company in the Automotive industry. Now I got a full-time interesting job offer by the same company and I'm struggling around the decision whether accept it or not.

I did half of my master degree in Germany, specifically in Mannheim, and I felt at home there. I really liked everything about the daily life and mindset/behavior of people in southern Germany. I miss it a lot, I don't feel I belong to Italy anymore.
Thus, I'm seriously considering to drop everything here and go back to Germany, following my dream.

Since my german command is not perfect (B1.2), I was thinking about spend some months doing intensive german courses, and then look for a job in the automotive/business consulting or marketing field.
Therefore, I have 2 questions for you guys:

-Do you think that it sounds reasonable find a graduate level-job in Germany, once reached a decent level of language proficiency, even though I have an Italian degree? (I know that is not so valuable abroad, but maybe my experince in Mannheim could help even if I didn't carry out the full Master there)
-Which city do you suggest to spend at least 6/7 months to follow language courses and look for a job? 
I was considering mainly *Stuttgart and Frankfurt*: i would like to live in a vibrant city, (not dislike parties), Stuttgart would be more convenient from a geographical point of view (closer to my hometown), but I'm afraid of the strong accent spoken there.
Last year I've several times in Frankfurt and I love the city, but it seems to be more expensive and more focused on banking/finance sector while my job focus in more on the automotive field.
Munich would be even more convient geographically but I've already discarded it since it seems way more expensive and the people appear slightly racist towards strangers (particulartly towards italians) 
I discarded also northen cities like Hamburg and Berlin due to the sad weather, although I can maybe consider Cologne.
I loved also Vienna, but for my personal job-seeking reasons I don't think it would be a good choice.

Anyone has any tips/suggestions?
Thanks to everyone who wants to share ideas & opinions about my life plan

I'm a bit scared to leave a good job opportunity and daily life here in Turin and regret my decision, but on the other hand I'm excited to follow my dream


----------



## ALKB

Fabrix said:


> Hello ladies & gentlemen!
> This is my first post here, so let me briefly introduce myself.
> I'm italian, 24, just graduated with highest honorns in business administration, working since 7 months in Italy for a leading consulting company in the Automotive industry. Now I got a full-time interesting job offer by the same company and I'm struggling around the decision whether accept it or not.
> 
> I did half of my master degree in Germany, specifically in Mannheim, and I felt at home there. I really liked everything about the daily life and mindset/behavior of people in southern Germany. I miss it a lot, I don't feel I belong to Italy anymore.
> Thus, I'm seriously considering to drop everything here and go back to Germany, following my dream.
> 
> Since my german command is not perfect (B1.2), I was thinking about spend some months doing intensive german courses, and then look for a job in the automotive/business consulting or marketing field.
> Therefore, I have 2 questions for you guys:
> 
> -Do you think that it sounds reasonable find a graduate level-job in Germany, once reached a decent level of language proficiency, even though I have an Italian degree? (I know that is not so valuable abroad, but maybe my experince in Mannheim could help even if I didn't carry out the full Master there)
> -Which city do you suggest to spend at least 6/7 months to follow language courses and look for a job?
> I was considering mainly *Stuttgart and Frankfurt*: i would like to live in a vibrant city, (not dislike parties), Stuttgart would be more convenient from a geographical point of view (closer to my hometown), but I'm afraid of the strong accent spoken there.
> Last year I've several times in Frankfurt and I love the city, but it seems to be more expensive and more focused on banking/finance sector while my job focus in more on the automotive field.
> Munich would be even more convient geographically but I've already discarded it since it seems way more expensive and the people appear slightly racist towards strangers (particulartly towards italians)
> I discarded also northen cities like Hamburg and Berlin due to the sad weather, although I can maybe consider Cologne.
> I loved also Vienna, but for my personal job-seeking reasons I don't think it would be a good choice.
> 
> Anyone has any tips/suggestions?
> Thanks to everyone who wants to share ideas & opinions about my life plan
> 
> I'm a bit scared to leave a good job opportunity and daily life here in Turin and regret my decision, but on the other hand I'm excited to follow my dream


Personally, I'd suggest to take the job offer in Italy, get a year or two of relevant experience while learning more German (evening classes, online, there's an app for that, too, etc.).

Maybe spend a week or two in both Stuttgart and Frankfurt doing an intensive German language course, get a feel for both places.

Then move over. It would be a lot easier and chances for a good job increase with experience.


----------



## Fabrix

Thanks a lot for your opinion!
That's actually what I'm considering to do, even though I don't want to regret my choice in few years when maybe I'll have more resposibility here (job/girlfriend/family/friends..), than it would be more difficult take a decision to move away.
Now I don't have strong bonds where I live (Turin), and I grown up in a little turistic village few km away from the Swiss border (near St.Moritz), thus with a German-style mindset, I feel like a stranger here.
But as you said probably experience is what will be more valuable afterwards.

Maybe I should flip a coin and trust the fate XD


----------



## Nononymous

You can always apply for some German jobs and see how it goes. Also when looking for language programs don't restrict yourself to the major cities. You may find the cost of living lower in some of the smaller cities, but you're still very close to the big cities for weekend excursions etc. If you do decide to stay in Italy for a year or two, working, then sacrificing your summer holidays on intensive language classes - which could be quite cheap if offered by a university - would be a wise investment. Berlin is quite pleasant in the summer too!


----------



## Tellus

agree with ALKB..
but why not choose for Bavaria? Munich is the most northern city of Italy...
Ingolstadt is AUDI-City like Munich is BMW with lots of automotive suppliers,
Stuttgart may be OK but in a bowl full of smog and chaotic traffic..
We used to live around Munich for several years and love it, especially for the Autobahn to Italy


----------



## Fabrix

Tellus said:


> agree with ALKB..
> but why not choose for Bavaria? Munich is the most northern city of Italy...
> Ingolstadt is AUDI-City like Munich is BMW with lots of automotive suppliers,
> Stuttgart may be OK but in a bowl full of smog and chaotic traffic..
> We used to live around Munich for several years and love it, especially for the Autobahn to Italy


Thanks for your opinion Tellus.

Well, Munich would be the most geographically convenient solution although probabily the most expensive one.
However, when I was there I felt that the people tend to be too proud of themselves and a bit racist towards immigrants, it seemed that in BW the people are slightly more welcoming.
But it can be just my impression, what do you think about that?
Is there any "cheap" place to live in the Munich surroundings?


----------



## Tellus

Fabrix said:


> Thanks for your opinion Tellus.
> 
> Well, Munich would be the most geographically convenient solution although probabily the most expensive one.
> However, when I was there I felt that the people tend to be too proud of themselves and a bit racist towards immigrants, it seemed that in BW the people are slightly more welcoming.
> But it can be just my impression, what do you think about that?
> Is there any "cheap" place to live in the Munich surroundings?


You can choose any town but cheap will be nowhere..
Mietspiegel Stuttgart 2016 â€“ Mietpreise fÃ¼r Wohnungen
As you can imagine hotspots like Berlin, Munich, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Stuttgart etc. are expensive places since decades and problems increase because of refugees. Depending on your economic situation it could be a good idea to look for suburb areas and commute by bus or train. Most regions are very well organized and connected.
f.i. in eighties we moved from Berlin to Munich, but first flat was in Fürstenfeldbruck, the office I worked for was in down town Munich

Well, people in Germany are so different from north to south like in Italy, but no racists at all..
neither in BW nor in Bavaria ( some a..es are everywhere)
Bavarians are a bit more peacockish during history.."Mia san mia"....all people who lives north of Nuremberg are favorite enemies since centuries (Prussians), but never had problems, only with its idiom..
In my eyes people in BW are more small-minded....best hated community in Berlin f.i., even with the idiom..


----------



## KayPee07

Interesting comment about the folks in BW and Bayern.  I am originally from Missouri, USA and the folks in both Länder seemed pretty nice and natural to my sensibilities  

As an American I have always felt that Bavaria and BW were like Texas and the American South. Not that I like Texas at all. I felt the the cultural climate in the Northern part of Germany were too rigid and impersonal. Then you mentioned Prussian! Spot on!


----------

